
Covid-19 Is a Pandemic - m1
https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2020/mar/11/coronavirus-update-live-news-uk-health-minister-italy-lockdown-australia-us-china-stock-markets-outbreak-latest-updates
======
juanuys
BBC:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-51839944](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-51839944)

PS the OP's link is a "live" link so the top (i.e. WHO declares pandemic)
story might scroll down.

------
atombender
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22547223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22547223)

